
Ketamine helps with severe depression 'when nothing else works', doctors say - DanBC
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/ketamine-depression-treatment-cure-nothing-else-works-oxford-university-rupert-mcshane-a7668441.html
======
itchyjunk
I heard about this a few years back talking to a pharmacist who was part of a
group doing this research in USA. Their view was it was "unreasonably
successful" on the patients it was being trialled on. Ofcourse this was only
when no other treatment showed any results.

The party aspect of it is to induce hallucination through sensory deprivation.
Another less known use is among seasoned hallucinogen users to address "pre-
trip" anxiety or to lower the chances of "bad trips" when experimenting with
higher than recommended dose.

Some patients on K transfusion and even hallucinogen users explain it as a
break from reality. Which makes me wonder if our brain needs occasional breaks
and sometimes more often breaks from processing reality. Sleep might be one
aspect of it. But ancient societies also had days off from work for entire
population to just celebrate (anything they felt needed celebrating).
Coincidentally, even these might include mind altering substances from alcohol
to sophisticated concoction like ayahuasca. [0]

\---------------------

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayahuasca](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayahuasca)

[1]
[https://erowid.org/chemicals/ketamine/ketamine.shtml](https://erowid.org/chemicals/ketamine/ketamine.shtml)

~~~
eip
K will definitely reduce trip anxiety.

